# NORCAR club memberships



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Kids,

Just a reminder that September 1st is when 2013-2014 NORCAR club memberships expire.

The 2014-2015 memberships are the same cost as last year, $50.00 
A family membership can be purchased for $75.00

For those of you that don't know about the benifits:

■$5 off race entry for first class on NORCAR club races
■Premier pit space at large race events
■Voting rights on NORCAR business
■Eligibility to run for the board (if you can commit to attend meetings, track change-overs, and help out during race days)
■End of year pizza party

The end of September will also be voting time for board members.
All the paid club members will be involved in the voting for the board members.
There are 3 members coming off the board. Those members can put their names in to run again and any paid club member can add their name also.

If you have any questions let me know


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Who do I make the check out to?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

ccm399 said:


> who do i make the check out to?


norcar


----------



## MTRCR (Aug 31, 2014)

Can you join at anytime throughout the year or is Sept the only month for membership? I am somewhat to RC racing and was planing on stopping out next weekend to check things out. I raced 1/12 scale in doors years ago and am looking to start racing again
Thanks


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I believe you can join anytime.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, but the memberships are good for Sept 2014 - Sept 2015.


----------



## MTRCR (Aug 31, 2014)

Ok. That make sense.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Renewed my membership yesterday!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Micro_Racer said:


> Renewed my membership yesterday!


Me too!


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Renewed my membership yesterday!





Mackin said:


> Me too!


I didn't renew but....

I *DID* secure a brand spankin' new membership. :thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Me too on Saturday.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

It's great to see how many members we got this year!

Thanks everyone for supporting NORCAR!

We are also looking for people who are interested in running for a board position.
If you are interested please let me know


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Last call for club members interested in a board position!!

I've got 4 or 5 people committed and 3 maybe..

You 3 maybe's make up your mind


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Wayne / Brian - Paid the other night through paypal for membership.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Alright Boys and Girls...

E-mails to all the NORCAR club members will be coming out with a link for voting.
There will be 5 people running for 3 board postions.
You can vote once, so make it count!


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Done!


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

My membership is renewed. And got in to the Halloween race. Expensive night and I didn't even race.

Doug K.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

DougK said:


> My membership is renewed. And got in to the Halloween race. Expensive night and I didn't even race.
> 
> Doug K.


Thanks for your support.

chuck


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Just the first few days of voting and everybody but 3 members have voted so far!
The pole remains open for 2 weeks. Hopefully everyone votes.
The pole closes either when all the votes come in or the 2 weeks are up.
Everything is done electronically through the website.
When it's over the results are then displayed.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

That's awesome news Wayne. 

It's refreshing to see a club's membership so involved. 

Good stuff. 

Chris


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

sg1 said:


> Alright Boys and Girls...
> 
> E-mails to all the NORCAR club members will be coming out with a link for voting.
> There will be 5 people running for 3 board postions.
> You can vote once, so make it count!


No get e-mail.....


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

clarkwhoracing said:


> No get e-mail.....


SPAM filter? I know sometimes Time Warner filters things like this out before it even gets to my PC. Having said that mine made it through OK. 

Chris


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

sg1 said:


> Just the first few days of voting and *everybody but 3 members* have voted so far!
> The pole remains open for 2 weeks. Hopefully everyone votes.
> The pole closes either when all the votes come in or the 2 weeks are up.
> Everything is done electronically through the website.
> When it's over the results are then displayed.


1 down 2 to go


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

We're down to just 1 person to vote.
There's still a few days left for voting, so vote!!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow! Evidently it's close.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The pole has closed!!

The results are in:

Steve S.
Mike Buca
Stu Patrick

Steve and Mike were on the board before, welcome aboard Stu!!

Thanks to the folks who stepped up and put their name in to be a board member and all the NORCAR club members for voting!


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

That's cool. Thanks for the update Wayne. 

Chris


----------

